# A shed James watt dock Greenock(Sugar Berth)



## Ships Agent (Jun 2, 2006)

Those of you who were lucky or unlucky to have berthed in the James Watt Dock may remember the rather large sheds alongside the berth.The local fire service were called to a fire in the center building just after 21:00 hrs last night from what I have seen from the Photographs this turned out to be a good going blaze with the main road into Greenock at the home of that Great Football Team Greenock Morton for several hours during the height of the blaze and is now operating on a contra flow system Pictures of the fire and other photgraphs of various ships in and around the river etc can be seen on the site www.inverclydenow.com


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Ships Agent,
Interesting site for us "detached" Inverclyde folks! 
Shame about the warehouse - no doubt it would have ended up as luxury flats at some time - isn't that what's happening to the Old Gourock Ropeworks outside Fergusons Yard?


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes Ray, indeed an interesting site for us old Gourockians.
Note that the old cloch road accident rate has not improved 
after 40 odd years.

John P ; perhaps you were in the agency at the same time as my 
old pal Capt.J (wee jock) McVicar.

JC


----------

